# 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstation)



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Chicago (3-10) vs. Charlotte (6-8)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/preview?gid=2007120104​


> The Chicago Bulls have a reputation for starting slow and bouncing back. Coming off their first win in 10 days, they hope their latest early-season struggles are finally over and another resurgence is around the corner.
> 
> The Bulls go for their first back-to-back wins of the season when they meet the Charlotte Bobcats on Saturday night at the United Center.
> 
> ...


<object id="W47511c3c1d384753" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47511c3c1d384753" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/4609950d370e87d9/47511c3c1d384753" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object><object id="W47511c5d771db77b" width="400" height="314" quality="high" data="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/47511c5d771db77b" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent"><param name="wmode" value="transparent" /><param name="movie" value="http://widgets.clearspring.com/o/460994db1e60fae0/47511c5d771db77b" /><param name="allowNetworking" value="all" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashvars" value="" /></object>​


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (WGN Superstation)*

Hey, think of it this way, guys: we're trending upwards! We were 0-1 (.000) in October, 3-9 (.250) in November. December's a new month - I see us going 10-6 and starting it off with a win against these Bobcats.

I'll be sporting the No-No-Nocioni jersey (home white) for this one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Chicago Bulls vs. Charlotte Bobcats*

Bet!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (WGN Superstation)*

i wish i could figure out how to make game thread with this vbookie thing ugh


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (WGN Superstation)*



liekomgj4ck said:


> i wish i could figure out how to make game thread with this vbookie thing ugh


Well, you can't make one with vBookie as you don't have vBookie privileges. You CAN, however, make a game thread that I will happily merge into the vBookie thread - I'm only making this game thread because narek's not gonna be around to do so...


----------



## BeastlyBaller5 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (WGN Superstation)*

vbookie.Charlotte wins. 60 credits.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (WGN Superstation)*

Starting Lineups (according to mybulls):

Hinrich/Gordon/Deng/Thomas/Wallace

Felton/Richardson/Wallace/Okafor/Brezec


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (WGN Superstation)*

It's nice to see Tyrus back in the Starting Lineup. I think the Bobcats win by three though.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (WGN Superstation)*



liekomgj4ck said:


> It's nice to see Tyrus back in the Starting Lineup. I think the Bobcats win by three though.


I think we win this one. Probably don't cover the spread, but I'm stubborn and won't bet against the Bulls (mostly because these credits aren't going to bankrupt me).

Deng and Gordon will have quality games tonight.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

I'll probably be missing about an hour of this one, as I'll be watching one of my friend's movies that he's debuting tonight. Hopefully the Bulls don't let me down, though - I expect 'em to be winning when I return...


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Free streaming link:

http://85.92.128.155/~myp2p/forum/viewtopic.php?id=22749&p=16

Please keep this on the DL


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Bulls up 9-2, looking decent so far. Deng is 3-4.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

11-2 Hinrich with a jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Durant worst per in the league... hmmm


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Deng 8 points already


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Shots are falling, so far


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Who is that team I am watching?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



truebluefan said:


> Who is that team I am watching?


Bobcats and Bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Big Ben seems to be hopping high tonight


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Duhon in for Gordon, hm interesting


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Deng 10 points, bulls lead 21-12


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

the crowd is so dead.
Skiles can be heard loud and clear


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Hinrich with 6 points, he's shooting well


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



spongyfungy said:


> the crowd is so dead.


what there's a crowd?!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Kirk looks confident tonight.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



Hodges said:


> Kirk looks confident tonight.


maybe his wife finally took care of him :biggrin:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Wattap guys . SausageKing in the house 

Bulls finally look to be taking this one by the balls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Whoa Noah in the game


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Deng and 1!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Bulls on a 10-2 run


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

29-19 bulls


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

You can tell Kirk is pumped up tonight. His energy on the defensive end all of the sudden makes you see old Kirk ..not the busted arse who has been dragging himself around the court the first 10 games


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

2nd foul on Kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Noce and Gordon in


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Kirk, if you are going to foul, foul like a man. wrap him up. don't give up the and 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gordon his 8th point


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

weak transistion D again. letting mcgarbage score like that


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

31-23 lead by the bulls after 1 quarter


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



spongyfungy said:


> Kirk, if you are going to foul, foul like a man. wrap him up. don't give up the and 1


Agree . You can't get a little but pregnant ( Hal Holbrook to Charlie Sheen in Wall Street )


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



spongyfungy said:


> weak transistion D again. letting mcgarbage score like that



Yeah that last 90 secs we took the foot off the throat a bit...but these guys look like all business tonight ( compared to how pathetic they have been )

Love Noah's capacity to make passing plays out of the high post


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

bulls lead down to 6- foul on Noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

2nd foul on Noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Foul on Joe Smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Stupid turnover by the bulls


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Travel by Duhon. Tyrus back in w/ Kirk


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Game tied at 31


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Noce for two


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Noce got knocked down, no call


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gordon pull up 3! -11 for him... bulls up by 5


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Good d by smith


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Back on top 36-31 bulls :biggrin:


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Looks like I'm the kiss of death 

As soon as I am in the Bob puzz go on a 17 4 run


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

joe smith makes 2 fts


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

lazy pass noce come on


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

deng back in for noce


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Tyrus Thomas nice jumper


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Bobcats TO


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gerald wallace a steal and 2 on the other end


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Another steal by bobcats and 2 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Bulls turnover, foul on tyrus thomas


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gordon pullup! 13 points


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

TO by bulls- they have 12


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gerald wallace a 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

gordon an in and out shot


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Luol!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Loul Deng attacks the rim!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

3 fouls on TT


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Hinrich misses an easy shot, felton makes a shot on the bobcats side, bulls up by 1


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Bobcats 3, game tied at 48- nvm tip by big ben- up by 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

50-48 bulls 2:37 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

hey, muggy bogues!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

It's a shame I missed the first quarter. Sounds like it was a good one.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

wallace has been killing us


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



SausageKingofChicago said:


> Agree . You can't get a little but pregnant ( Hal Holbrook to Charlie Sheen in Wall Street )


Then hinrich just let's Gerald or whoever that was waltz in. come on!!!
I can't believe how terrible the bulls passing has been. pretty much all season.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Noce hits one, to by bobcats, noce makes it again


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

rejected by Big ben, 3 for him so far


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Big ben's alive.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

ouch bobcats 3


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

yes Wayne.
Mcguinnes=black. Caroll = white.
Bobcats with the lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

3 by J rich, Bobcats lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

TO and foul on gordon


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

7-0 run by the bobcats they lead by 2


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Does Skiles blink?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

ben gordon a hard shot, he has 17


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



Hodges said:


> Does Skiles blink?


"No"










"Any other questions?"


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

58-57 Bulls at the half. Looks like Gordon and Deng want me to be correct tonight - 19 apiece.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

What is it about Charlotte that makes Gordon's blood boil?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



Hodges said:


> What is it about Charlotte that makes Gordon's blood boil?


Playing against Okafor?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

high percentage shooting. if the bulls just took care of the ball, this game is a blowout. careless passing, dribbling off the shins. this team frustrates


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

9 rebounds, 2 steals, and 3 blocks for Wallace in the first half.


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



King Joseus said:


> Playing against Okafor?


Makes sense.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



King Joseus said:


> Playing against Okafor?


he also seems to like brezec. they were joking around a bit
and he loved shooting over him last time


----------



## SausageKingofChicago (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



spongyfungy said:


> Then hinrich just let's Gerald or whoever that was waltz in. come on!!!
> I can't believe how terrible the bulls passing has been. pretty much all season.


True it has been absolutely shathouse 

I mean...the turnovers , and , our inability to make passing plays where that was part of who we were in the last few seasons ...the awful assist to turnover ratio is the absolute root of our poor fg% 

To me ... it seems like the inability to take care of business with BenG and Luol has them forcing the issue..coenciding with Kirk just being in funk, Ben W having the nagging ankle injury and off to a slow start ...Noc feeling like he has to take charge and force it...Tyrus too..Thabo when he gets minutes..the same 

Its just a cascade of crap right down the line ..based around two principal issues ....Luol/BenG ...and Kirk 

I mean...we come out in the first quarter and kick arse and look like who we really are and then we totally lose our energy and composure and make some terrible decisions 

On that deep lob pass from Lu to Noc even Red was saying "No Lu don't do it " And he did it. I mean .. the decisions are that bad and obvious and its not that they don't know better . They do. And they are so much better than that. 

The problem , sadly, is that the team has inexplicaly ( and unexplainably ) have turned into a team of mental pygmies 

Kobe ?

No extensions ?

I got married and beefed up 12 pounds ?

Whatever 

Get the F*** over it


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Nice play between the two Bens there!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Another turnover by Kirk. Blech.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

it's saying i have to spread rep before give you some sausage.
Another thing about a quiet crowd. you can hear Ben yelling oh s#!& really clearly


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gordon for three! 66-62 Bulls (even though that looked like a two...)


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

BG on the line. gave him a three. he loves the bobcats. Even on that play Kirk almost passes it away. 

So the book on the bulls is to just play the passing lanes?


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

BG a 3 AND 1!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gordon hits another three and gets fouled!!!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

ben is just on fire today. not streaky at all..
beautiful bounce pass on the baseline by Kirk


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Hinrich looked out of control there. He's gotta play smarter than that.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

What was Noc thinking right there? Geez. We shouldn't be making such dumb plays, even if they do work out well.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Timeout Bobcats.

Bulls are up 76-62 after a 16-2 run with 5:28 to go in the 3rd.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

That was a mess.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Noc to Gordon for threeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

a 3 for Ben Gordon, AGAIN! Bulls up by 12


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Deng is a good crafty finisher but he's not a powerful one


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

big ben lol.

actually pretty good control on that layup


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Ben Wallace and 1!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

And Wallace hits the FT! 82-69 Bulls with 3:00 to go


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

This just in, deng can't jump.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

lol bulls just got owned on that play


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

caroll traveled no doubt.
Noc absolutely rejected by emeka.
Gordon is being doubleteamed. It's up to the bulls to find the open man


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Deng 25 points


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Deng hits the open jumper - 25 for him so far.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gordon a 2, has 34 points


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gordon's just ridiculous tonight. 34 points so far.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

not even the fourth quarter. time for Gordon to go for 50


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

stop dribbling so much Kirk, wtf


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Kirk you are being careless


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Kirk needs to say hello to the bench. Too sloppy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

This crowd is about to ready to boo Kirk. all he needs is one more turnover


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Richardson clanks two FTs to end the quarter.

86-75 Bulls going into the 4th.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Hinrich: 5 assists to 6 turnovers. Ugly.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Can BG go for 50 tonight?
Can Big Ben get 20 rebounds?

Can Kirk get 10 turnovers?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Kirk out to start the 4th, Duhon in for him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



spongyfungy said:


> Can BG go for 50 tonight?
> Can Big Ben get 20 rebounds?
> 
> Can Kirk get 10 turnovers?


I'm going no, no, no(cioni).

Victory nonetheless, though.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Duhon to Tyrus thomas!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Duhon with the beautiful lob to Tyrus!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

alleyoop from Duhon to Thomas!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

I'm amazed that Nocioni didn't turn it over there.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Tyrus cleans up the board and puts it in - Bulls looking good!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Tyrus the board and 2 points!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Nocioni is such a black hole in the offense. "f it, i'm driving in"

on nights when the team is struggling shooting, we say noc is the only one taking it to the hole but he pretty much plays the same every night. just a charging bull


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Hinrich in for...Gordon? I guess he needs a rest so he can be fresh for the end of the game.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Noce up to 12 points


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

That was bad. Gotta grab that board, Noc. Carroll with an easy bucket after the offensive rebound.

Hinrich scores!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

96 -85 bulls lead


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Bobcats score 3


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Tyrus Thomas another 2! NICE!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Du sets up Tyrus beautifully right there.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Noce for 3!!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Nocioni!!!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Bugers for all!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Big Macs!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

they're wearing their shooting shoes tonight!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Big Ben with a dunk, he's got 10. That's gotta be a career high for him


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Looks like we may see Gray, Noah and thabo.
Duhon can distribute!!!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Duhon has been great tonight.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Looks like this one is in the bag and I lost my bet :clap:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Deng hits the wide open jumper.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Deng again!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

29 for deng. bulls leading by 107-88


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

noc needs to chill


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Hinrich clanks a jumper. Bulls running some clock now.

Out of bounds, Bobcats' ball.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Thabo and Gray up off the bench...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

...in for Wallace, Gordon, Deng (Griffin comes in too).


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Both Bens were good as well as Tyrus, Duhon and Deng.
Noc played like he always does.

Kirk has got to get better.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Hinrich out too.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Need to check Noce for roids, like seriously. Anyway, starters are out for the bulls, bench is in. Good victory guys.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Yeah, Aaron Gray, MY MAN!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Gray with a nice move and scores.

Thabo with a nice block on the other end!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Bulls win 111-95! Victory!


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

season high of 111 points

Bulls win this one.

GO BULLS


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



liekomgj4ck said:


> Yeah, Aaron Gray, MY MAN!


Gray has to develop as a reliable post presence and fast. We really need to find different ways to score because this type of hot shooting have been few and far between.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

a winning streak will be my kool-aid and I need lots of it to predict a win vs the celts


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



spongyfungy said:


> Gray has to develop as a reliable post presence and fast. We really need to find different ways to score because this type of hot shooting have been few and far between.



Gray wont be able to stay in games. people go at him and he fouls instantly.

We attack the basket more this year. I'd say that decision to play a different way is one of the reasons we're losing; doing different things that werent strengths last year, but are necessary to be a great team. 

they're obviously concentrating on having Luol score down low more, but you see it with Tyrus as well.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Yeah I think it'll be awhile till Gray develops, he's an open door on D


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*



spongyfungy said:


> Nocioni is such a black hole in the offense. *"f it, i'm driving in"*
> 
> on nights when the team is struggling shooting, we say noc is the only one taking it to the hole but he pretty much plays the same every night. just a charging bull


:laugh:


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: 12/01: Game Thread - Bulls vs. Bobcats @ United Center (7:30 PM - WGN Superstatio*

Noc is the Rex Grossman of the Bulls perhaps.

http://kissmesuzy.blogspot.com/2006/11/f-k-it-im-throwing-it-downfield.html


----------

